# Looking for more devs!



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if this should go in the developer section or startup a discussion about devving for the D3.

But, for those of you who might be inclined to develop a CM-based AOSP ROM, feel free to check out my github source to see what's involved.

Via the web:
https://github.com/Hashcode

Or if you have an appropriately setup development box you can:
repo init https://[email protected]/Hashcode/cm4D3.git
repo sync
To pull the entire set of android files that I use for compiling the current CM7 build.

Please note that the Board Config is currently setup to generate Safestrap .zip files.


----------



## dpn982 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> I'm not sure if this should go in the developer section or startup a discussion about devving for the D3.
> 
> But, for those of you who might be inclined to develop a CM-based AOSP ROM, feel free to check out my github source to see what's involved.
> 
> ...


I am pretty new to building roms for android. I am trying to get the source that you used to build cm7. When I run the repo init command above I get the following:

error: revision refs/heads/master in manifests not found

I am clearly doing something wrong. Can you shed some light on what I should be doing? I used the instructions at source.android.com to make sure my environment has the proper packages installed and was even able to download the AOSP code from Google's android repository. Sorry for the lack of knowledge here, would like to get started with this but I am not sure where to begin.


----------



## Librarat (Oct 22, 2011)

dpn982 said:


> I am pretty new to building roms for android. I am trying to get the source that you used to build cm7. When I run the repo init command above I get the following:
> 
> error: revision refs/heads/master in manifests not found
> 
> I am clearly doing something wrong. Can you shed some light on what I should be doing? I used the instructions at source.android.com to make sure my environment has the proper packages installed and was even able to download the AOSP code from Google's android repository. Sorry for the lack of knowledge here, would like to get started with this but I am not sure where to begin.


Try

```
<br />
git clone [URL=https://[email protected]/cm4D3]https://[email protected]/cm4D3[/URL].git<br />
```
Or, you can also do a

```
<br />
repo init [URL=https://[email protected]/cm4D3]https://[email protected]/cm4D3[/URL].git<br />
git checkout {branch}<br />
```


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

I\'ve never developed for Android but I\'ve wanted to for some time now. I know a decent amount of Java and C++. I wouldn\'t know how to go about editing a ROM though.

Teleport Successful


----------

